# My cat is getting bullied!!



## juby (Apr 7, 2010)

My 18 month old cat appears to be being bullied by the other cats in out area- she likes to be outside but over the last couple of weeks has preffered to be inside during the day.

There are approximately 10 cats that we regularly see around our house and the surrounding street and I've caught at least 3 of them attacking or chasing her.

Shes quite a scoaible little thing and I suppose she has quite unusual markings for a domestic. Is there anything I can do? Or does she need to learn to defend herself?

To date she hasn't been physically hurt.


----------



## Keeto (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi there, 

My little boy is being bullied too! A couple of people on here have suggested a water pistol or throwing something noisy near them. 

I seem to have worked out that the bully is indoors during the day, so at the moment, i'm just letting him out when this I know this cat is not in sight.

The experience has been stressful for him, that's for sure. 

I can't offer any personal advice, as this has only just started for my boy, but just wanted to reply and say I know how you feel. 

xx


----------



## pprawncurry (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi, I found this on the net, It might proof helpfull, Regards Pete

The kindest thing would be to go outside with her. She will feel safe and secure if you are out there with her. The other cats are claiming her area as their territory and to them she is the intruder.

If you want to spend a little money, there is a cat flap (at PetSmart/Petco/etc.) that has a sensor on it. The cat wears an infrared sensor on it's collar (like a garage door opener works) and the cat door will only open for that cat. It keeps other cats and wildlife out.

Here are a couple of articles to read also on bully cats:
(copy and paste, or type, the whole link into the address bar)

Celia Haddon Pets Problems Page - HOW TO PROTECT YOUR CAT FROM BULLYING NEIGHBOURING CATS

Celia Haddon Pets Problems Page - HOW TO DETER AN INVADING CAT AS IT ENTERS - THE CRAFTY DIY OPTION


----------



## juby (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for you replies- I'm going to get the biggest water pistol £10 can buy!!! Haha


----------

